# Enviar SMS por celular y que reciba el modulo m95 GSM a pic 16f877a



## sacosta93 (Ene 28, 2014)

Buena Noche, 

Tengo un proyecto en mente el cual es que por un celular mande una palabra especifica y esta sea enviada por mensaje de texto lo "reciba" el modulo y este lo transmita al pic y el pic prenda un led. Me la he pasado buscando este tipo de proyectos y he visto varios pero el problema es que no se por donde empezar si alguien conociera un libro que me recomiende para poder iniciar este proyecto se lo agradeceria o que conozca del tema y me colabore 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## proteus7 (Ene 29, 2014)

pues yo lo haria con app inventor2     

tu envias el sms a otro celular(con android) este  recibe el sms lo procesa y lo envia por bluetooth al pic y despues enciende un un led o activas unas luces, bueno esta es mi opinion, pues yo he estado trabajando con el bluetooth


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 29, 2014)

> Tengo un proyecto en mente el cual es que por un celular mande una palabra especifica y esta sea enviada por mensaje de texto lo "reciba" el modulo y este lo transmita al pic y el pic prenda un led. Me la he pasado buscando este tipo de proyectos y he visto varios pero el problema es que no se por donde empezar



Los pasos a seguir serían los siguientes:

- Probar el módulo M95 por comandos AT...utilizando algún conversor USB-SERIAL. Hay muchos tutoriales que explican como se hace. Vos tendrías que conectar los pines TX/RX del módulo a los pines TX/RX del conversor USB-SERIE, abrir el hyperterminal y comenzar a enviarle comandos. Los comandos están en la hoja de datos del M95.

-Una vez que tenés funcionando el módulo con la PC, dejar eso de lado y comenzar a estudiar como funciona el puerto serial del PIC, enviar tramas, recibirlas, usar interrupciones, etc.

- Con ambos conocimientos, buscar en internet como enviar un sms con PIC. Hay muchísimos tutoriales en internet de como hacerlo. Es muy sencillo.

- Luego comenzar a manejar comandos AT con el PIC y verificar las respuestas a esos comandos...lo mejor en mi caso resultó hacerlo con interrupciones, eso lleva tiempo y paciencia pero hay librerías en internet que podrías investigar para ver como es el proceso.

- Por último analizar la trama de un SMS y decodificarla para extraer el texto del mensaje. De ahí en más sería cuestión de comparar la trama del mensaje con una trama predefinida por software y encender el led cuando te llega un mensaje en específico.

Saludos !


----------



## Mhystik (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola

yo instale el modulo M95 con el PC, y logre realizar llamadas y enviar mensajes de texto a distintos celulares.

si deseas te puedo enviar el plano del cicuito, solo es que me digas.

Ahora estoy conectando el modulo M95 con el pic para enviar un mensaje de texto pero no lo he logrado, no se si tu ya lo lograste.

Estoy atento a tu respuesta.

att: steven
Bogotá DC


----------



## sacosta93 (Abr 12, 2014)

Buen Dia Steven

Me interesaria que me mandaras ese plano del circuito pues yo tengo este codigo que encontre por internet pero no lo e podido probar a falta del modulo en el archivo winrar hay un bloc de notas llamado proyecto el cual tiene 3 links que muestran como funcionana y explican bien el codigo y muestran unos videos de que esta funcionando pero muestra es otro modelo de modulo
la programacion esta en ccs compiler

Muchas gracias


----------



## Mhystik (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola, adjunto te envío los planos.

Si deseas me puedes dar tu correo o perfil de facebook para conversar acerca del modulo m95 y darte algunas pautas necesarias para su funcionamiento.

Adios


----------



## fredy512 (May 9, 2014)

Hola, hice un proyecto similar para un curso de la U, el proyecto era sobre domotica, y se controlaba por sms use un Nokia por comando AT y controlaba en encendido y apagado de varios artefactos.
Aqui les paso el link *www.adf.ly/mKLqC* donde puedes descargar el codigo fuente del Pic(use un pic 16f628a y 18f4550), el archivo contiene 4 archivos con diferentes funciones, el codigo fuente esta en PIC-C compiler (ccs)
espero que te sirva de algo...


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 15, 2014)

sacosta93 dijo:


> Tengo un proyecto en mente el cual es que por un celular mande una palabra especifica y esta sea enviada por mensaje de texto lo "reciba" el modulo y este lo transmita al pic y el pic prenda un led. Me la he pasado buscando este tipo de proyectos y he visto varios pero el problema es que no se por donde empezar si alguien conociera un libro que me recomiende para poder iniciar este proyecto se lo agradeceria o que conozca del tema y me colabore



 ........... Inicialmente, seria bueno conocer en que lenguaje trabajas, ya que ahi radica bastante la diferencia en los ejemplos u ayuda que puedes llegar a recibir por parte nuestra; Segundo, no comentas si tienes la hoja de datos, que comandos AT estas implementando para leer la trama entrante, y lo mas importante, la parte del programa del pic en la cual intentas iniciar el modem, ponerlo en modo, borrar mensajes, leer mensajes, etc etc...
Yo subi un extracto de un ejemplo 100% mio en el topico de pbp, varia en que yo lo hice para un modem enfora, pero basicamente puedes ver como lo trabajo y usar el comando AT correspondiente...saludos


----------



## ejezp224 (Ago 25, 2014)

Buenas tardes estoy tratando de conectar arduino con el modulo M95 de QUECTEL  pero he tenido problemas ya que los comandos AT no responde el OK, la idea es enviar un mensaje de texto y hacer una llamada cuando se active un sensor. agradezco cualquier ayuda, estoy lo estoy haciendo con el código en arduino.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 25, 2014)

te fijaste si no estas mandando la trama mal? por ejemplo, tenes que fijarte la velocidad y si es dato verdadero o invertido... Fijate en la hoja de datos del modem esto ultimo como se configura... En mi caso, el enfora, por lo general, la configuracion con la PC que me funciono perfecto es 128000 - 8N1 y si lo usaba con el pic, 9600 - 8N1; Fijate si es esto, o bien, trata de subir el ejemplo de como estas enviando los comandos AT y la manera en que lo estas conectando... es un mar de posibilides la "NO" comunicacion


----------



## gatito11 (Sep 30, 2014)

que tal, quisiera hacer una pregunta, lo que pasa es que estoy tratando de enviar un SMS con un celular T610 de sony ericsson por un pic, y pues ya hice la conexion pic-MAX232-T610 y no logro enviar nada alguna observacion o sugerencia? dejo la foto de mi circuito, lo explico brevemente, el microcontrolador esta al lado derecho-inferior (16f883) este tiene habilitada la interrupcion por RB0 cuando se interrumpe manda el SMS, que obvio sale por Tx (pata 17) y lo envia al MAX232 (esquina inferior izquierda) y de ahi se supone sale al celular, pero pues por mas que presiono RB0 no envia nada, que puedo hacer?? esta bien conectado el MAX232, o como se conecta el T610, por favor ayuda


----------

